# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار > سوال: لایه های معماری در مهندسی نرم افزار (دات نت & جاوا )

## arp-arp

*توی مهندسی نرم افزار  میخوام 7 لایه دات نت و 4 لایه جاوا رو واسم بفرستین اگه منبعی هم دارین در این ارتباط و یا فقط لایه ها رو واسم نام ببرید ممنون میشم
*

----------


## Unknownlive

معماری نرم افزار از نوع مهندسی نرم افزار و RUP مفهومی متفاوت با خواسته شما رو داره ... اما در مورد چیزی که خواستین Layer های یک برنامه باید دید چه برنامه ای می خوایین طراحی کنید تا 7 لایه برای آن در نظر گرفت معمولا پروژه های سرویس گرایی به تعداد 5 تا 7 لایه خواهند رسید و اصل لایه ها مبتنی بر Business Layer,Logic Layer,Data Layer هستند که شما می تونید اونها رو گسترش بدید برای مثال لایه Data رو می تونید به روش نوشتن موجودیت های سفارشی که خود یک نمونه مدل،لایه تراکنشی و واکشی رو داره به 3 لایه تغییر بدید ... و در صورت سرویس گرا بودن لایه سرویس نیز اضافه خواهد شد و به راحتی به 7 لایه خواهیم رسید.

----------


## farf122012

باسلام 
دوست عزیز توضیحتون جالب بود فقط اگه می تونید منبع برای مطالعه بیشتر لایه ها بزارید

----------


## mara84

برو به سایت HOW 2 LEARN ASP.NET

----------

